# Post pics of beautiful women here vs keep it tasteful, stupid - NSFW



## His Name Is Frank




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## silentangst

keep _it_ tasteful, stupid


----------



## carl

It's too bad her show is so unbearable...
 Hayden.


----------



## halley

This first NSFW box is safe for work, just saving screen space. 

*NSFW*: 
















*NSFW*:


----------



## Bardeaux

I always thought X's were sexy _and_ tasteful


----------



## undead

carl said:


> It's too bad her show is so unbearable...
> Hayden.



try watching her "bring it on" sequel. she's so spunky! i  her!


----------



## Mysterier




----------



## Noodle




----------



## undead

^ i met her at work. she was smaller than her own cardboard cut out. it was unfucking real!


----------



## phr

She seems annoying. Just what I get from seeing her on espn, though.


----------



## Pillthrill

I get that too actually. I don't know why though.


----------



## undead

not like i know her or anything, but from the very brief time i was around her, she was super friendly. some people at work said she was a bitch, but i didn't get that. :D she seemed aight to me, i woulda hit dat.


----------



## lonewolf13

i'd hit her inthe throat, or better yet let Carl Edwards do it.... go 99!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrLeading

Did we all know that milk mustaches are just the pus, mucus, and bacteria from the milk that gets caught on the upper lip?

If not, now you do.


----------



## breEZygotdatfire

fuck.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## His Name Is Frank




----------



## His Name Is Frank

Thanks, *amanda eats pandas*, for saving this thread!


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## DexterMeth

God damn.  I can't wait to own my own goddess.


----------



## RedLeader

Perfection


----------



## DamagedLemon

^ Lovely


----------



## sully2010

I Think this bird is fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Shes in some girl band lovely eyes


----------



## worms2

*NSFW*:


----------



## worms2

I love her eyes..


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## DexterMeth

Do you think she knows that you're not supposed to show that much cleavage in church?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

worms2 said:


> *NSFW*:





worms2 said:


> I love her eyes..



You seem to have a red *x* fetish. You take your freakish red *x* someplace else, pal. Disgusting.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYSYlVFF_94


----------



## We are all ONE

kinda how I feel about this thread



*NSFW*:


----------



## BA

Reds


----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## vegan

the ankle tattoo is the kanji / traditional hànzi for hemp/marijuana


----------



## doris delay

joethestoner, sherrilyn fenn...so so lovely. her eyebrows are to die for in TP's!


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## GenericMind

Jesus Christ I love the female form. If it's nto something to be worship and adored I don't know what is.


----------



## breEZygotdatfire

iiiiiiii'm dreamin....
of redddd pubieeeeees
just like the ones that BA poooooostttttttttt


----------



## vegan

gm said:
			
		

> Jesus Christ I love the female form. If it's nto something to be worship and adored I don't know what is


denial, denail!
the more you insist, the more you sink

by the way. may yucks on this page


----------



## aesan

Hisnameisfrank wins in my book! DAMNNNN


----------



## GenericMind

vegan said:


> denial, denail!
> the more you insist, the more you sink
> 
> by the way. may yucks on this page



wat. stfu vegan


----------



## DexterMeth

Bust a nut to this.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ mmmhmmm


doris delay said:


> joethestoner, sherrilyn fenn...so so lovely. her eyebrows are to die for in TP's!


hehe, lovely indeed. i didn't quite notice her eyebrows but now that u did, they are pretty awesome :D

here is another one of the ladies from TP. lovely madchen amick.


----------



## ben2990

RedLeader said:


> Perfection



her lips, nose, and ethnicity could me perfect'er


----------



## ta2boy




----------



## ta2boy




----------



## ta2boy




----------



## ta2boy




----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## Pillthrill

Omg there is some definite hottness here!


----------



## GenericMind

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Jackal

...........


----------



## Jackal

By way of apology, here's a (consenting) ex fb of mine.


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## BA




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## GenericMind

Wow she's beautiful.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

yeah i like her stuff


----------



## ben2990

spray time


----------



## pharmakos

dana hamm


----------



## alasdairm

^ there is something wrong with her mouth

alasdair


----------



## Bardeaux

marissaaaaaa said:


>



Who is this?


----------



## GenericMind

My ex.


----------



## Bardeaux

I can has digits?


----------



## AlexKeller




----------



## marissaaaaaa

^EW

and idk who that is, i got her pictures off of the ill site that i get all my contributions for this thread from


----------



## GenericMind

marissaaaaaa said:


> ^EW. Seniors rule + Freshmen DROOL



fikst


----------



## pharmakos

alasdairm said:


> ^ there is something wrong with her mouth
> 
> alasdair



the only thing i see wrong with her mouth is that i haven't gotten a chance to kiss her yet


----------



## matt2012

The only thing I see wrong with her mouth is that her lips are freakishly huge. I don't know what went wrong...maybe she is alergic to cologen or something.


----------



## undead

I actually think it looks more like someone took her mouth and just flipped it inside out. Her lips are fucking huge, but they're also very inverted looking.

No offense nightwatch, but I think she's a scrap heap thrown together from a bunch of spare parts.


----------



## Monkeybizness

i dont know who this is , i found the pic randomly on photobucket, under rolling bawls,   and i loved it  ., she looks like a shit load of fun !!! smoking a joint, rolling bawls NAKED lol


----------



## Noodle

I like that! a lot.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

We are all ONE said:


> kinda how I feel about this thread
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



I see your pedal power and raise you perpetual motion:

*NSFW*:


----------



## deadhead507461




----------



## guineaPig

emma is obligatory in this thread.


----------



## 33Hz




----------



## brothermarcus




----------



## marissaaaaaa

that last butt is win


----------



## matt2012

33Hz said:


>



I can't stop looking at this one.

I have been back maybe 3 or 4 times just to see this pic


----------



## gloeek

rose mcgowan is so hot:














and kate winslet is beautiful:


----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## Arnold

She'd get it.


----------



## 33Hz

matt2012 said:


> I can't stop looking at this one.
> 
> I have been back maybe 3 or 4 times just to see this pic



Ha, I'm not sure who the girl is, but it's by Insuh Yoon.

http://insuh.tumblr.com/page/1


----------



## GenericMind

33Hz said:


>



Wow.


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## Queens

hot dayyum


----------



## fengtau

No more nude photos of busty Christy


SINGAPORE-BASED Malaysian model/actress, Christy Yow, who recently quit her role as legendary stripper Rose Chan in the movie The Charming Rose, says she will not do any more sexy photo shoots or movies out of respect for her husband.

The 23-year-old Ipoh lass also pledges not to do any more nude photo shoots like the ones she did for Singaporean magazine F*** (Film, Fame & Frank) recently. To read more about her exclusive interview with The Daily Chilli, log on to www.dailychilli.com

http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2010/5/20/nation/6299222&sec=nation


----------



## slushy muddy water

lol gm you quoted what i was going to quote 
her fase


----------



## GenericMind

no ur fase


----------



## marissaaaaaa

GenericMind said:


>



goood use of webcam. i must remember some of these angles.


----------



## GenericMind

Especially bottom-right corner imo


----------



## chainsawr

Code:
	

KATHY


                                 .ammmmmmmmma.
                             .:ahhmmmmmmmmmmmmma.
                           .ihhhmhmmmhhhhmmmmmmmma.
                         :ihihhmhmymhhyyhmmmmmmmmmma.
                       .iyyihmhhmmmmmhhyyyhhmmmmmmmmma.
                      .iyiiyhmmmmmmmyhhyyyhhmmmmmmmmmmma.
                    .yyiiyyhhhmmmmmmyhhyhyhmmmmmmmmmmmmma.
                   .yyiiyyyhhhmmmmmhyyhhyyyhmmmmmmmmmmmmma.
                   .yyiiyhyhyhhmmmmmyyyhhyyhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmma
                  .yyiiiyhhyhhhhmmmhyhyhhhyhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmma
                 .iyyiiiyyhhyhhhhhmhyhyyhyhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
                 yyyiiiyyhhmmhyyiyhyyiyyyhyhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmma
                .yyyiiyhhmmhyi:.. .::iiyhyhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmma
                yyyyihhmmhi:..        . .:ymmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmma
               .yyyihhhmmhi::.         . .:ihmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
               yyyihmhmmmh::.            ..:ihmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmma
              .yyyihmhhmmi:               .:.ihmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmma
              hyyiyhhmhmm:,                .:.:vmhmhhmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
              hyiyyhhhmmh::hii::.         .ahmmi:vmhhmhmmmmmmmmmmma
             .hyyyhmhmmmi: .:ama,'      .ii,...::ivmhhmhmmmmmmmmmmm.
             iyiyyhhmhmm:::, vwv,.    .: .:imai:..:immhyhhmmmmmmmmma
             yiyyhymmmmi:.::....:,  . .::, vwv .,..:mmmmhyhhmmmmmmmma
             iyyihmhmmm::. .  . .,   .:.:.:.::,.:::.immmhyyhhmmmmmmmm.
             :yiyhyhmmm:. .. .       .:.::..    .:..mmmhyyhyhhmmmmmmma
            .iyyyhmhmmma. .          ::.:..    .::.:mmmhyhyhyhhhmmmmmm
            .yyiyyhmmmma..    ' .    ..:.:.:   ..::ammmhmmhmmhyhymmmmm.
            :iyiyyhhmmmm:.     .     .:.::.:. .:.:immmmhmmyyhmhhyhymmma
            .yyyiyhhmmmm:..        .'::::.:. ...:immmmhhmyhmhmhyymyhmmm
            .hyiyyhhmhmma:.        .  .::.:. ..::ammmhhhyyhhymhyhymymmm
            :hyiiyhhmmhmma:.  .,,:;;:;;;,.. .::.:mmmmhmmhymhhmhhhmmhymm
            ihhyiyyhhmmmmma..   ,:;;;;;:,. .:.:ammmmmhmhhmhmmmmmhmmhymm
            :hhhyhhhmhmmmmma.     ,,',, . .::amhmhhmmyymhhmmmmmhmhhhamv
            ihyhyyhhhhmmhmmmma      . . .::iahhmmhhmmhyyhmmmmmmmhhhhv,
            :hhhyyhhhmhmhmmmmma.  . . ..::iahmmhmmmmhyyhmmmmmmmhhhhv    ...
            ,yhiyyhhhmhmhhmmmmmh:......:::iihhyymhhyyhmhmmmhyymmmmmmahmahmha.
             :hyiyhhhhmhmmhmmmmmhi':::.   ..vhyyhyhyiyyhmmmhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
              ,iyiiyhhhmhmmhmmmmmh,;::..   .ayhhhhyyyhyhhyhi:::iimmmmmmmmmmmm
               ,yiiiyhhhmhmhmmmvmv ;::. .  ahhhyhhyhhhyyv,  .:i::mmhmmmmmmmv,
               ,:iiiihhhmmhmhmmvai :::. . .iyhhyhhhyyhhy.   . .:.:mmmmmm;;v,
                :iiiyhhhmhmhmmm.mi.;::.: :iiyhyhhhyyhhyy,  , ..:.:imhmmv:.:.
                :iiiyhhhmhmhmmm.mi.;::.: :iiyhyhhhyyhhyy,  , ..:.:imhmmv:.:.
                  ::iyhhhmhmaiiii;;::. .i.iiyhyhhyyhmyii,     .:hhyhmhv:...::
                   i:ihmhhmhmhiiii;;:, :hi.yhhyhhyyhmi:,     .hhyyhy..:..:..
                   ii::yhhmmhmmii;:;:  .h.iyhyhhhyyhm.:     :hyh:hh:...:..:.
                   .i:iyhhymmhi;:;i;:   .i:ihyhhhyyhm.,.     ,:,.ii:.:..   ..
             .      :i:::ihhmmhii;i:.  i .:iiyiyhhyyyhmyi:
          .:i      .:i::ihhhmviii;:    :.  ,hhymhyyiyhmhh:.
        .::,i     .:iii:ihhhviii;.     ,:;iihyyhyhhyyhhmh:..
       ..:hih.  .:ihhy:iyhmviiii;,          ,hyhmyhhhyyhyh::.
       .:hihiyyyhhhyyiyyhyhmyiii,            iyhhyhhhyhyi:::..
        .:ihihyhhyhyyiyyiyhhvii,             :yhmhmhmhyyy:..::.
                   yhhyyyhvvi'               iyhhyhmhhyyv..:.::..
            ,viyhhhyhhyiyyhii:                ahmhmhmyhyh:..:..;.:..
              vhyhhhyhhmvi::,               ahmmhmhyhhy..:.:..:ii::..
               ,vhyyhyv::;:          -.:..ahmhhyyhhh::.:..:.::..:ia:.
                .  ,:,, ::,         :. 'iyhyhmhhyyv:...::.::.::..:.ia:.
              .         ,          ,,:ihhhhi:iyy::;:.:::..::;:.:.. .:a:
            .,                        ''..:::..  . . ..::.:.:..:...:.:ai
           .             . .                       .:..:.::.::...:..:.:ia.
          :.             ..                          :.:::.:::.:... ..:iima
         .:.             ,                         . ..:::.::..:.. ...:immh
        o.:.            ,                         . : ..::.::... .. ...::imv
         .,:           ,     .::.                 .:.:::;;.:.. .... ..::.iv
          ,.          .:    .:;::.               ..: :::;;:.:.. ...::::.iv
           ,.      . .::   .:;:::.             . .:.:.:;;:.. .. . .:.:::v,
            ,.  ..  .:.:   ..():::             .....:::;;:;.:. .. ..:::i,
             ,. . ..:.::.  ::::.:            . .....:::;;;..  . ..:.::::,
              ,:.:..::::.   ,::,             ...::.::.:;;..   .....:..::
                ,::::::...                 . ...:.:::::;;;.   ....:.::::
                     ,,....              .. ..:.:.:;:;;:..  . ....:.:::,
                      ,.....         .  ...:....:.iii::..   .:.:.:::iii
                      . .... .  . ..  .. ...:.:;iiii::.   ..:.:.:;:;ii,
                      . ..... ,. . .. . ...:.;iii;i;.    ..::...:;i;ii
                      . .:..     ,::::.::ii;i:...       ..:... .:;;ii
                      ,..:.         ,,,::::::,,        ..::..: ;;;;i,
                       ..:..                        ..:.::...:;;i;ii
                       ,.: . .                  .  .:.. ...:;:;i;ii,
                        .. . ..                 ..:.... .::;;:;i;ii
                       .a ..  .              .:.::. :..::;:i;::;i,
       ..--::. .ammmmmmmma..                   .: :..:.:::;;;.:;ii
    ..   ..   ...vmmmmmmmm. .                      .::::::;:.:ii;i
         ,:.    .::vmmmmmma.                     .:.::.:::..:;iih,
    ..     ,:. . .::.,vmmmm. .,               . ...:..:  .::;;iih
    mmmma.     ..  .::..vmmi.     .           ... ... .. ::;iihih
    mmmmmmma.    .  .::..:'.:. .   .. .     . ..:.:. ..:::;:;iiiia
    mmmmmmmma.   ..  :, .  & :,    .. ..:. ...:....:...:::;;;;iiim.
    mmmmmmmmmm.  ..   ..  ..... ,   .... .:. ..  ..:..::;::;;::;ima.
    mmmmmv',    ....  ..  ...:.,,. .. ..   .. . .:..:..:.;:;;;:;iihma.
    mv':..  .  .......  .:: .:,. : ....   .  ...:. :....:;:;:;:;iihmmma.
    .::....  .......... .::ii:.: : ... .    ... . . .:.::;:;;.;::iihmmmma.
               ,,,,,,,        .:,.  ..  .      .. . ..:..:;;:;:::;;iimmmmma.
                              .: . ..  .    . .. . ..:.::..;;::.:;;iihmmmmma
                              y.  .. .    .   . .  .. .. ..:..::;;iihmmmmmmm
                              y/. . ...   ..    ..  . .:.:...:;;;:;iimmmmmmm
                               y/. .. .        . .. . .....;..::;;;iihmmmmmm
                               y//..  ..   .      .  .  .:.: ..:;:;;ammmxxmm
                               y/y//.. .    .       .. . . :..::;:yyxmxxxmmm
                              ///yy//yy...  ..        . . ::;:.yyyxmyxxmmmmv
                            ////yy////y///...   ..    . ...:yyyyyy//mmxxxm.
                           .////y//yy//////y///////......//yyyyyx//yxxxxxxm.
                          /y////y///yy///////////y///yyyyyyyyy/yyxyyyyxxxmv
                         ///y////y///yx//y/////////////yy///yy::::::yyxv. .
                       //////y///y////yx/xy/y////y//yyyxxv, .. ..,::::.  ....
                     //////y/y///y///xyyxxyyy///yyyxxv,,   . ...:::.::.  ..
                    //////yy//yy//yy/xyy//xxyyxxyyv',    ..   ..:..::....  ..
                  ///y/////yy//yy//y/xyy//xxyyyyyv     .::   ..::::.:....:...
                ////y/yy//y///y//yy/yyy///yyxyy/v   ...ai,  .:.,..::.... ...
              ./////yxy//yyy///yyyxy/y/y///yyyyyy .:.avx   .:. ...:::..  ...
            ./////yyyyxxyyyyyy///yyyyyxyx////yyyy  .axy .  .:..,..::.  .  ...
          .///y///yyyyyyyxxyyyy///yyyyy/yxy////yy .:xy,   i,  .. . .. .mmc
         ///y/yxyyyyyyyyyxxxyxyyyyyyyyyy//y//////:.axx   .ai   i   ..:.::.:::
       ////y//yxxyyyyyyyyyyyyxyxyxxyyyxxxy///y/////yyx .;i-;. ai   ..::::xxxx
     ////////yy//yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyxyxyxxyxxxy////y//////a.;hi v'h:  .:xxxxxxxxx
     //y///y//yy//yxxyyyyxyyyyyyyyxxyyxyxmxyy/yy//yy///y:.ai  .m: .axxxxxxxxx
     ///y///yy//yyyxxyyyxxyyyxyyyxxyyxxxmxm/y///yy///yy/ym, .axa.axxxxxxxmmxx
     //y//yyy/yyyxyyyyyxyxxxyyyyyxxxxxxxxmm//y///yy/////yy:.axxyyyxxxxxxmmmxx
     //yy//yy/yyyyyxyyyyyyxyxxyyxxyyxxxxymmy//y///yyy/yyyyyyyxyxxxxmmmxxxxxxx
     /yy//yyxyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyxxxyxxxxmxxmmmm///y//y//yyyyy//yxyyxxxyxxxxxxmxx
     yyyyyyyyyxxxyyxyyxxxyxxxxxxxxxxxxxmmxmm////yy///yyyyxxxxxyyxxxxxmxxxxmxx
     yyyyyyxyxyyyyxxxyyyxxxxxxxxxxxmxxxmxmmm///////yyyy//yyxxxmmxxxxxxmxxyyxx
     yyyyyyyxyxxxyxyyyyxxxxxxxxxxmxxxmmxmmv,/////yy///y//yyyyyxxyxyyyyyxxxyyx
     yyyyyyyxxyyyyyyxxyxxxxxxxxmxxxmmxxmv,  ///////yyyxxyyyyyyyxxxxxxxxyyyyyx
     yyyyyyyyyyyxxyyxyxxxxxxxxxxmxxmmxv,   ///////yy//yy//yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyxxxx
     yyxyyxxxxyxyyyxxxxxxxxxxxmmxmmxm,     ////////yyyyxxxyxxyyxxxxxxxxxxyyxx
     yyyyyyyyyyxxyyxxxyxxxxxxxmmxmv,       /////y//yyyyxyyyyyyxxyxxxyyyyxxyxx
     yxxxyxxxyxxxxxxxxxxxmmxmmxmv,        ////y//yyyyyyyyyyyyyyxyxxxxxxxyyxxx
     yyyyyyyxxyxxyxxxxmmxxmmxxv,          /////yy/yyyyyyyyyyyyxxyyyxxyxxxxxxx
     yyyyyxxxyxxxyxxymyxmmmxv,            ///yy//yyyyyyyyxyyyxxyyxxyxxxxxxxxx
     xxyyxyyxxyyyyyymyymmxv,             .///yy/yyyyyyyyyyxyyyxyyyyxxxxxxxxxx
     yyxyyyyxxyyymymxxmmma.              /////yy/yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyxxxxxxxxxxx
     yyyyyxxyxyyyxxymmmmmmmma.           /////y/yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyxyyxxxxxxxxxx
     yxxyyyyxxyxmmmxxmmmmmmmxxxa         //////yy/yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyxxyxxxxxxx
     yyyxxxxmmmxxmxmmmmxxxymmmyyy.      .////yy/yyyyyyyyxyyxxyyyxxxxxxxxxxxxx
     xmmmxxxyxxxxmmxxxxxxxyxxmmxxyy.    ///y/yyyyyyyyyyyyxyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
     yyyyxxxxxxxyyyxxxyxxxxxxxxmmxxyy.  //yy/yyyyyyyyyyyxyyyyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
     yxxxxxyxyyyxxyyyxxyyxxxxxxxyyxxxmmx//y//yyyyyyyyyyyyxyyxxyxyxxxxxxxxxxxx


scroll down slowly for your own sake. the throbbing of your boner may cause bodily harm


----------



## GenericMind

I came at line  /y////y///yy///////////y///yyyyyyyyy/yyxyyyyxxxmv


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Monkeybizness is really goddamn sexy!


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## GenericMind

Jesus Christ that's amazing.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

i post quality n00dz


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## scubagirl200

omfg.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

grimble crumble said:


>



 how is that real...it's too perfect...


----------



## GenericMind

i already hit that liek 50 times tbh


----------



## marissaaaaaa

those tits GOTTA be fake. her frame is so tinyy and they're so...perfect


----------



## undead

They're weird and awkward looking, tbh. Her whole frame is weird and awkward looking.

The others that were posted by g_c are way hawt.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

grimble crumble said:


>





grimble crumble said:


> */quality nudes*



these are both perfect bodies imo....  I would probably embarass myself the first few times I fucked them if I dated them tbh...

I wouldn't care though 



grimble crumble said:


>



this girl is sexy as all get out.... same goes for her lol...


----------



## marissaaaaaa

idk i thought this looked cool. the chick is ehh but it's a pretty cool nude IMO


----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## BA

If I had a blonde crush...






January Jones


----------



## BA

dat ass!


----------



## lonewolf13

why oh why do you torture me w/ these pics? i try to ignore them but

Oh yeah
You wanna find it
C'mon yeah

I'm on a plane
With cocaine
And yes I'm all lit up again
Cough up love
And touch up
Your mama said packing lines is sin

And yes I'm all lit up again
On the couch, in my bed
And yes I'm all lit up again
Flyin'

I love the cocaine
I love the cocaine
Mama can't you wait yeah!


----------



## GenericMind

Verra nice luna


----------



## lonewolf13

they're OK i prefer the ones in the nudie thread.   imo


----------



## marissaaaaaa

i like this one. it looks really...real


----------



## raver2008

I agree its very beautiful. Noones been adding pics lately theads dieing out


----------



## solivia

i hate these ladies.  ha. not really. but..god damn. why isnt everyone born that beautiful! (like me )


pout.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

GM's gunna like dis one


----------



## GenericMind

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## marissaaaaaa

i want that to happen to me. damn ex telling me he had ropes and shit and of all different ways to tie em up. LIES.


----------



## GenericMind

Most guys are faggots about shit like that. They talk a big about being kinky in bed and then when you actually get them there it's the same old boring vanilla sex. Or so I hear.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

idk sex was still good and we did the blindfold and handcuff shit a lot. but there deffff weren't no ropes and shit like he made it out to be when we were talking last year when i was rollin on my birthday.

OH WELL. bet he thought i wouldn't remember.


----------



## GenericMind

Women are like Elephants. They never forget a good(or bad) fuck.

Yes I fuck Elephants.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

stick it in their trunks?


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## lonewolf13

no such women exist. all computer tomfoolery. imo.   this will bring about the end of days. avert your gaze.


----------



## Azron




----------



## xoqqiy axlotao3al

lonewolf13 said:


> no such women exist. all computer tomfoolery. imo.   this will bring about the end of days. avert your gaze.



qft 8(


----------



## GenericMind

Iunno that last one kind of reminds me of SMW.

They're out there.


----------



## xoqqiy axlotao3al




----------



## xoqqiy axlotao3al

*NSFW*: 










i didn't post this


----------



## carl

gm's computer must be made of masturbation and occasional secx...


----------



## toenibbler

Give me a fair skinned, tattoo or 3, suicide girl


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## GenericMind

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Noodle




----------



## xoqqiy axlotao3al

g.c., u know what u r talkin bout


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## toenibbler




----------



## toenibbler




----------



## privateparts

alasdairm said:


> ^ there is something wrong with her mouth
> 
> alasdair



hahaha! exactly what i thought too. looks like she goes to tire kingdom to get her botox done or something.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

i'm not usually one for blondes but...


----------



## D's

toenibbler said:


>



omg *fapfapfap


----------



## vegan

^^ dummy! her clothes are on!


----------



## Hypnotik1




----------



## CbRoXiDe

Damn !! What's her name ?


----------



## pharmakos

toenibbler said:


>



any idea who this is?


----------



## marissaaaaaa

Hypnotik1 said:


>



HOLY SHIT. has no one noticed her foot. WHAT THE FUCK. that shit's like...bigger than her ass, that does NOT look good lololol


----------



## CbRoXiDe

can't say i was looking at the feet really


----------



## marissaaaaaa

yeah but dude, it's veiny and massive and clublike.
she's got a serious problem, does that not ruin it for you? haha


----------



## CbRoXiDe

it really has, some big meaty mallet foot gunna clobber me in the face or something.


----------



## jahh

C'mon man!
just ruined it!!!


----------



## marissaaaaaa

well i shall redeem that club foot


----------



## jahh

I can't see her feet!!


----------



## toenibbler

thenightwatch said:


> any idea who this is?



her names Sash: http://suicidegirls.com/girls/Sash/


----------



## Hypnotik1

marissaaaaaa said:


> yeah but dude, it's veiny and massive and clublike.
> she's got a serious problem, does that not ruin it for you? haha



LOL...I tell my GF this all the time, men arent the reason women are insecure....Its women that make women insecure...


----------



## Hypnotik1

thenightwatch said:


> any idea who this is?



Sash from suicidegirls.com


----------



## toenibbler

Yay Dinosoursasaseass


----------



## chinky

toenibbler said:


>



the first and last girls for sure..


----------



## GenericMind

OR HOW ABOUT THIS


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## Seith

:D


----------



## Noodle




----------



## marissaaaaaa

EWWW. I have a serious issue with pregnant stomachs fuck


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## carl

GenericMind said:


> OR HOW ABOUT THIS



damn those ladies are hot. I need something like that on my bed


----------



## mikehunt

Looks like u marissaaa ^!


----------



## marissaaaaaa

lol ya think? which one?


----------



## mikehunt

the one u posted!


----------



## mariacallas

[/IMG]


----------



## GenericMind

marissaaaaaa said:


>



That's fucking amazing.


----------



## GræyScüll

mariacallas said:


> [/IMG]



i like her teeth


----------



## GræyScüll




----------



## DamagedLemon

she looks like mischa barton ^



GræyScüll said:


> i like her teeth



lol me too. i like her eyebrows in the first one... and her sexy mole.


----------



## Kenickie

Seith said:


> :D



ZOMG SO WANT

thats delish


----------



## Sykik

*NSFW*:


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## DamagedLemon




----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

GenericMind said:


>


this made me tingle down there


----------



## GenericMind

I kno rite?


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Nice! Who is that _minx?? _


----------



## GenericMind

My future wife.


----------



## alasdairm

that first chick you posted is cute, gm, but her tits are just weird.

alasdair


----------



## Pillthrill

^ 2nd about the freakish boobs 
But honestly I'm not attracted to either one of them really.
I suppose I'm picky


----------



## fengtau

DamagedLemon said:


>



Who is she?  She looked so familiar....


----------



## fengtau




----------



## DamagedLemon

fengtau said:


> Who is she?  She looked so familiar....



Namie Amuro


----------



## toenibbler




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## pucko

marissaaaaaa said:


> yeah but dude, it's veiny and massive and clublike.



i have a feeling you've given this response before. perhaps to the age old "can i do you up the farter" request


----------



## mariacallas




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GræyScüll




----------



## GenericMind

mmmmmmmmmm Alessandra.


----------



## GræyScüll




----------



## GræyScüll

i luh her


----------



## Pillthrill

Hot girl with donuts! 
How did she know that sugar was my other weakness?!


----------



## toenibbler

^the devil him self sent her


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## GenericMind

I came.


----------



## Mysterier

Miranda Kerr...







*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*: 










mmmaussie


----------



## -Guido-

Pillthrill said:


> Hot girl with donuts!
> How did she know that sugar was my other weakness?!



Disgusting.


----------



## Pillthrill

-Guido- said:


> Disgusting.



Hey as long as that body is tight when she stands up I'm in.
And I can't tell from here so I will assume it is, cause thats how I roll.

And I'm a sugar addict.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

mmm i love miranda kerr


----------



## coolhandluke




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## brandy42

marissssssssa, you have a most attractive behind ! hehe No really.


----------



## Km013

damn, good taste toenibbler. athletic chicks ftw


----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## Larr_E

OMG PT!!! That woman is perfect!!!


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## Pillthrill

Simple Nudes.


----------



## brandy42

P - how did you get pics of my ex ? Stupid B must have uploaded them somewhere. Good for her! Now I get to see them everywhere.


----------



## Noodle




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GræyScüll




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GræyScüll




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GræyScüll

that redhead is supreme


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## marissaaaaaa

--->


----------



## marissaaaaaa

GenericMind said:


>



i'm in love.


----------



## Pillthrill

genericmind said:


>



want!


----------



## LiveIllegal

Pillthrill said:


>



Nice tats! And with the rainbow stockings [legwarmers?]....I'm diggin this girl.


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## isotopic_parody

God damn GM, Nice posts!


----------



## lonewolf13

this thread makes me feel somehow... i t ry to avoid it.... but i can't ........ kinda like a pretty aircrash.


----------



## lonewolf13

want the vidzzzzzzzz  NAOOOOOO


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## matt2012




----------



## Rated E

So much win.

That Scarlett one is awesome.


----------



## matt2012

damn it!!

There's something wrong with my picture

http://xcabin.net/elv/busty-nude-babe.jpg


----------



## Pillthrill

lol I was scrolling through this and my bf says over my shoulder, "Oh thats such and such". 
WHAT?
You watch that much porn you actually REMEMBER her name?! 
WTF?


----------



## Noodle

That's common, love.


----------



## Pillthrill

I must not watch enough porn. It was the same girl I quoted cause I liked, so at least we have the same taste


----------



## Bardeaux




----------



## marissaaaaaa

ooooo i like that blonde, i'm not much of a fan of blondes either but she is fucking sexyyy


----------



## Bardeaux

I know right? 

Those are actually two different blondes. The top one is a model from the UK but I'm not sure who the second one is.


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## StayinAwake




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## StayinAwake




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## Larr_E

GenericMind said:


>



GM you are my favorite person today. You could hit on my mom and I wouldn't get pissed. Gingers and pretty eyes are two of my fetishes. This girl is perfect...


----------



## StayinAwake

GenericMind said:


>



Hai Gm; where'd you find this  shot  of moi?


----------



## We are all ONE

genericmind said:


>



10/10


----------



## GenericMind

StayinAwake said:


> Hai Gm; where'd you find this  shot  of moi?



I demand proof. More pictures of you in a similar pose would suffice.


----------



## StayinAwake

Get me a camera and I will share..


----------



## GenericMind

Ariel is my fave


----------



## Larr_E

StayinAwake said:


> Get me a camera and I will share..



I can bring mine over and take a few snaps. You know, for proof...


----------



## StayinAwake

Larr_E said:


> I can bring mine over and take a few snaps. You know, for proof...



Yea, you  do that!


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## Pillthrill

^ wow thats enough to get ANYONE hot!!


----------



## GenericMind

I kno rite?


----------



## StayinAwake

^^^  me again


----------



## xcidium

that chick with the sweat bands on her wrists looks like she has black fuzz above her B.B.


----------



## StayinAwake




----------



## BA

So nice to see beautiful women that aren't all marked up with stupid tattoos for a change.

There's just something so clean and pure about that look. :D


----------



## Larr_E

BA said:


> So nice to see beautiful women that aren't all marked up with stupid tattoos for a change.



I respect you as a poster so i'm gonna bite my lip...


----------



## Noodle

GenericMind said:


>




*gorgeous girl*


----------



## StayinAwake

Love a redhead!!! Meow.


----------



## Tenchi

Definitely partial to a redhead.  Mmmm, alabaster skin.


----------



## BA

Larr_E said:


> I respect you as a poster so i'm gonna bite my lip...








Dat ass! You know I'm right.


----------



## StayinAwake

Tenchi said:


> Definitely partial to a redhead.  Mmmm, alabaster skin.



Must bleach skin nao..


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## hellocatastrophe




----------



## GenericMind

wax=fun


----------



## hellocatastrophe




----------



## GenericMind

wtf that girl looks like she's 7.


----------



## hellocatastrophe

dont ask dont tell


----------



## marissaaaaaa

GenericMind said:


> wax=fun



i alwayz wanted to do that


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## hellocatastrophe




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## hellocatastrophe




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## We are all ONE

i lol more than fap to that one...hahaha


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

GenericMind said:


> wax=fun



well it seems like you n geo had fun, tho that wax isnt brazillian


----------



## GenericMind

bahaha


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## StayinAwake




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind

My new frand!(Permission Obtained)












Keeper?

Y[ ]  N[ ]


----------



## Pillthrill

Hot GM!


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## Larr_E

GenericMind said:


> My new frand!(Permission Obtained)
> 
> 
> Keeper?
> 
> Y[ ]  N[ ]



She is smokin hot! BUT the cat kills it. All cat people are a little "off"...


----------



## GenericMind

No wai dude that scores her major points in my book.


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## Larr_E

GenericMind said:


> No wai dude that scores her major points in my book.



Yeah but you aren't straight. Gay dude's opinions don't count when it comes to pussy...


----------



## GenericMind

Larr_E said:


> Yeah but you aren't Mexican. All we care about are cars and Jesus...



lol oh


----------



## Larr_E

I'm an atheist whitey...


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## Larr_E

Trueblood Ginger! You know for a fruit you have great taste in women...


----------



## We are all ONE

GenericMind said:


>



hawt but wtf is that horn coming out her leg


----------



## GenericMind

Mark of the beast imo.


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## We are all ONE

oh shit, not usually one for fakies but ....bedtime!


----------



## GenericMind

i already did her like 50 tiems tbh


----------



## That-Strange-Guy

Sorry, I have a really big passion for art


----------



## Pillthrill

Normally I don't like the boob cover or cup but on the 2nd pic! Hotness!
and 
GM you have wonderful taste as usual!


----------



## That-Strange-Guy

Pillthrill said:


> Normally I don't like the boob cover or cup but on the 2nd pic! Hotness!
> and
> GM you have wonderful taste as usual!



I don't like pictures of girls that are trying too hard. They have to look natural when they are naked, and I hate when they appear too slutty.
A good scenery, a comfortable vibe, and some creativity make for an attractive picture.

(I take pictures of my girlfriends and take it quite seriously as an art. I also paint them. i'll post an example)


----------



## StayinAwake

love it ^^^^


----------



## Noodle




----------



## Larr_E

My god ^she^ looks like my cousin...


----------



## Ben So Furry

The amazing Kate Booth,








aye carumba, always a sure fire bet for a quick knuckle shuffle when the missus is out


----------



## DamagedLemon

StayinAwake said:


>



I  her underwear!! Those knickers intrigue me. Half panties half shorts made of satin and lace...


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## rhythmdaddy

^^Dayum, GM.  That's incredible!


----------



## Blue_Phlame

I think it may be stuck in her.


----------



## StayinAwake

Rawt.^^^^^

Hawt+rawr.


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## xoqqiy axlotao3al

GenericMind said:


>



really, where do you find these?

and where can i find her?


----------



## ODB

xoqqiy axlotao3al said:


> really, where do you find these?
> 
> and where can i find her?



Corinna Femjoy


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Does this count as tasty?


----------



## Blue_Phlame

don't know if repost.


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## flat line

GenericMind said:


>



yes..yes..fucking yes. THIS is what God had in mind when he made woman.


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## brothermarcus




----------



## DamagedLemon

She looks about 6 you sick pedo fuck.


----------



## GenericMind

It's cuz they put shit in the drinking water imo.


----------



## Noodle

Blue_Phlame said:


> Does this count as tasty?



Noooooooo!

You ruined the rhythm.


----------



## NomNomNom




----------



## Larr_E

I've seen that one before. That girl in the middle is perfect...


----------



## junglejuice

Noodle said:


>



Mmmmmmmmm...Ellen Allien.
Hot AND an amazing DJ...sehr überkoolische

:D


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## Pillthrill

OMG!  Every inch looks like smooth tasty white chocolate! WANT!


----------



## chinky

when did you become a dyke?


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## Ixchellian

Made in the USA!​





Milla Jovavich​





Kittehs!​





Ex-Wife (lol)​





Part of her SG set I shot near Manitou Springs, CO​


----------



## NomNomNom

Had this as my desktop BG for a month or two. I loves me some Asian Persuasion.


----------



## NomNomNom

As was this


----------



## NomNomNom

Here's Miss Julie Newmar in the 60s Twilight Zone episode "Of Late I Think of Cliffordville" I've probably never been more attracted to a woman in my life as I was watching her play the Sexy Devil. She's like PERFECT looking. Goddamn.


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## Larr_E

Is that legal???


----------



## GenericMind

Yes.


----------



## qwe

in some canadian provinces


----------



## DamagedLemon

GenericMind said:


>



Hippie chicks: They stare into bodies of water but don't think about washing themselves in it.


----------



## GenericMind

lol dumb hippies


----------



## Pillthrill

chinky said:


> when did you become a dyke?


Bit a lesbian, bi, and I thought that was common knowledge on BL....
Since when did you care?


----------



## Pillthrill

GenericMind said:


>



Also complete sexy hotness!


----------



## qwe

i like this thread

lol


----------



## marsmellow




----------



## GenericMind

Fuck now I'm horny.


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## jahh

hottie


----------



## flat line

GenericMind said:


>



sexy ass fuk!!


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## jahh

nice nice nice


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## Keaton

The girl I'm gonna post is not a porn star, famous or even naked.
In fact she is a girl that is very close to me. Is that alright with everyone? Or should I troll the net for a pic of tanner Mayes? Lols


----------



## GenericMind

You're not allowed to post pictures of people you know, here or in the nudie thread, unless they give you permission first.


----------



## Keaton

Tanner Mayes it is. Haha


----------



## jahh

nice pic!!!!!


----------



## Bridesbiscuit




----------



## jahh

nice nice nice!!!


----------



## madswagga

Bridesbiscuit said:


>




Top ones kinda gnar dont ya think


----------



## scubagirl200

^why? bc she isn't shaved?

how typical. 8)


----------



## madswagga

just that fro comin out her ass... thats all


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

I'd still hit it.


----------



## DamagedLemon

madswagga said:


> just that fro comin out her ass... thats all



Ass hair is part and parcel of life. You have ass hair. Hot naked women that you get a boner looking at choose to shave it off to pretend they don't have ass hair, but I can assure you, they too have ass hair. 
Ass hair is as natural as the daylight coming through your window, as natural as the sun rising and the stars shining, as natural as the dew on the grass in the early hours of the morning...

(But I don't let ass hair conquer me, I shave them off)


----------



## madswagga

but there is a difference to maintaining oneself and lettin it go. that ones been let go a lil too long


----------



## GenericMind

I like to toss salad so ass hair is a no-no.


----------



## jahh

i hear ya


----------



## Keaton

GenericMind; said:
			
		

> I like to toss salad so ass hair is a no-no.



Exactly. Right there with ya.

BTW





I'd like to toss her salad....


----------



## jahh

you got that right!!


----------



## iris acht

Because I'm in Asia....


----------



## jahh

luxerious babe!!!!!!


----------



## qwe

DamagedLemon said:


> Ass hair is part and parcel of life. You have ass hair. Hot naked women that you get a boner looking at choose to shave it off to pretend they don't have ass hair, but I can assure you, they too have ass hair.
> Ass hair is as natural as the daylight coming through your window, as natural as the sun rising and the stars shining, as natural as the dew on the grass in the early hours of the morning...
> 
> (But I don't let ass hair conquer me, I shave them off)


how fun is that?


----------



## breEZygotdatfire

DamagedLemon said:


> Ass hair is part and parcel of life. You have ass hair. Hot naked women that you get a boner looking at choose to shave it off to pretend they don't have ass hair, but I can assure you, they too have ass hair.
> Ass hair is as natural as the daylight coming through your window, as natural as the sun rising and the stars shining, as natural as the dew on the grass in the early hours of the morning...
> 
> (But I don't let ass hair conquer me, I shave them off)



more in love with you every day, woman


----------



## DamagedLemon

^ 



qwe said:


> how fun is that?



Ass hair is very fun indeed.


----------



## qwe

is it like your relaxation/happy-place time when you go to shave your ass?

do you get irritable if something prevents you from shaving your ass?

if so you may be addicted to ass shaving


----------



## jahh

lol!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## marsmellow




----------



## DamagedLemon

marsmellow said:


>



Is she legal? Who cares! Lovely...


----------



## Larr_E

And that is why DL is my little buddy...


----------



## DamagedLemon

Hahaha. Oh Larry


----------



## jahh

hot hot hot!!!!


----------



## StayinAwake

GenericMind said:


>



sneakin' in my pics again!


----------



## Tenchi

^  You need to have some pics in this thread, my future wife


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## rollEpollE

Whoa. GM, that chick is incredible.


----------



## qwe

shes aite

i like red polka dot girl


----------



## Keaton

marsmellow; said:
			
		

>



Eliza dushku.
 mi novia


----------



## marissaaaaaa

omg that lady is gorgggg.


----------



## Keaton

Lol I don't think so... I know she was in that kinda cheesy scifi-drama called Tru calling. She was the only reason I watched it...ok so I liked the show too but she makes my mouth water. That picture is taken from her maxim photoshoot when she placed in the top 10


----------



## DamagedLemon

I loved Coyote Ugly. I must've been about 10 or so when I watched it in the cinema and the adult my sister and I went to watch it with was worried we had accidentally been let into an adult film screening.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

someone should do a similar pose for the nudie thread imo


----------



## breEZygotdatfire

i totally clean and cook nakey when no ones home but my boo.it's exciting


----------



## StayinAwake

tube socks ftw! winning.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

agreed ^ ^


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## StayinAwake

*Although...*

...i don't like gisele and she def isn't one of my fave models (she needs cheeseburger) the pose and idea is awesome:


----------



## DamagedLemon

Although I don't really like Angelina Jolie and think there are many hotter than her I like this picture's vintage feel and her pose


----------



## tribal girl

Ange ftw.


----------



## Tootsie

^Angie's the one lady I'd go gay for in a heartbeat. LOOOOOOVE her.

How's about some Olivia Wilde? Yes pleaaasseeee.


----------



## qwe

i don't think jolie is that hot...


----------



## StayinAwake

^^ she looks better in DL's pic imo.

Curvy girls unite!


----------



## Larr_E

tribal girl said:


> Ange ftw.





Gross...


----------



## Tootsie

You guys are nuts, she gets better looking with age.






Edit: Sorry, picture's a little large.


----------



## StayinAwake

i agree her recents are tons better...


----------



## fengtau

^^ Indeed!


----------



## Larr_E

Tootsie, how can you be that hot and admire a skanky chick like her? You can aford to be a bit of a snob when it comes to that woman. That's like the Green Bay Packers doing a pick up game with a pop warner team...


----------



## Asclepius

IF I had tits like that id stay at home all day and sit on the roof picking up the satellite channels with my nipples!!!!!!!


----------



## lonewolf13

how do i ignore this thread? i think i broke my penis a few pages back


----------



## Asclepius

I love you-I love men who say stuff like that! it always gives me hope: wot I hear is 'I dont like skinny girls WE Men prefer the Real dumpy types'....now I Know u didnt say that but thas wot I hear so let me have my deluded glory moment!


----------



## Asclepius

OMG she has a giant foot -that looks like its going to fkn blow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :/


----------



## marissaaaaaa

Tootsie said:


> ^Angie's the one lady I'd go gay for in a heartbeat. LOOOOOOVE her.
> 
> How's about some Olivia Wilde? Yes pleaaasseeee.



love olivia wildeee. i posted a fuckload of pics of her months back in one of these threads. i may have to do that again lol


----------



## Asclepius

GenericMind said:


> My new frand!(Permission Obtained)
> 
> hey Gm, jst a random interjection...She IS beautiful and btw love the way u appreciate the  so called 'offness' of ppl who like cats-? I salute u!


----------



## StayinAwake

scarlett time.


----------



## matt2012

Larr_E said:


> Gross...



samething that I was thinking...there is nothing appealing about those pics at all. It looks like they were going for "trailer trash" in that set and if thats the case they pulled it off.

I know if I saw that thing fall ,drunk, out ofthe door of a single wide...I wouldn't be suprised.


----------



## Pralus

amanda_eats_pandas said:


>



Nice choice. Makes me happy.  And she's goofy like me... thou not so good for lip to lip kisses down the hill, bum pinch perhaps.


----------



## Pralus

GenericMind said:


>



Gereric mind, where d'you get all these?? I'm normally a 'clothes on is more sexy' kinda guy, except when watching people fucking on tape of course, but some of the nudie ones are really sexy. This one's pretty artistic for me, as well as tight trouser making. Nice work. 
Now for a pot noodle.


----------



## Klue

^ He is a ChanTard.

Tennis Chicks


----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## StayinAwake

*Victorias Secret Angels*











smell like one too....


----------



## LivingOnValium

Ines Sainz. Nice Ass btw.


----------



## That-Strange-Guy

*Some more Art, because women are more than just tits and ass*


----------



## marissaaaaaa

cast of suckerpunch is pretty hot imo. esp miss browning with those pigtails yum.


*NSFW*: 












always thought vanessa hudgens was hot..










love abbie cornish


----------



## GenericMind

Pralus said:


> Gereric mind, where d'you get all these??



I think I spend too much time looking at naked chicks on the internet.


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

it seems like she should shave dont there....

on the other hand that ass is heaven n i wouldnt care


----------



## botfly




----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

v is for vagina, v cut win on this one, fuck the rest


----------



## Blue_Phlame

郭書瑤(瑤瑤) It's the position... not the model really...


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

its a _realdoll_, you can put her in every position really


----------



## TALLY 2.0

ninjadanslarbretabar said:


> its a _realdoll_, you can put her in every position really



What about this position?

Double Bass - A sexual position in which the man enters the woman from behind, and then fiddles with the woman's nipples with one hand and her clitoris with the other. The position is similar to that used when playing the double bass instrument, but the sound produced is slightly different.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

the sound is slightly different only if she is non smoker


----------



## Blue_Phlame

pretty realistic looking _realdoll_


----------



## TALLY 2.0

ninjadanslarbretabar said:


> the sound is slightly different only if she is non smoker




What if she huffs spray paint?


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

Blue_Phlame said:


> pretty realistic looking _realdoll_



thats why they are called *real*doll


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

TALLY 2.0 said:


> What if she huffs spray paint?



i really have no clue how your mom sounds when you double bass her


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

hello carol


----------



## TALLY 2.0

ninjadanslarbretabar said:


> i really have no clue how your mom sounds when you double bass her



LOL I will rip your fucking balls off and rape you with them for saying that.


----------



## TALLY 2.0




----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

TALLY 2.0 said:


> LOL I will rip your fucking balls off and rape you with them for saying that.



_fap fap fap_


----------



## StayinAwake

TALLY 2.0 said:


>





ninjadanslarbretabar said:


> _fap fap fap_



boner.


----------



## phr

*some plastic, but still...*


----------



## Keaton

Happy birthday... :0


----------



## StayinAwake

Blue_Phlame said:


> pretty realistic looking _realdoll_



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Grudge imo



phrozen said:


>



besides the obvious plastico, she's got a nice bod.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

happy fucking birthday indeed.


----------



## watsons torment

there are 6 candles on that cake, that's going to be one lucky 6 year old.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

holy shit what a young pimp


----------



## qwe

wow that's a real doll?

i'd hit it


----------



## Medi57

phrozen said:


>



and CAEK!!!!


----------



## Medi57




----------



## DamagedLemon

^Ugly fake tits. First girl is nice though.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

^^ They look natural to me. She's got a 9 yr old boy's face/nose though.


----------



## lonewolf13

i dont know what shes doing and i dont really care


----------



## GræyScüll

more talent than most


----------



## doris delay

^ she's great in mulholland drive.


----------



## Keaton

Nomnomnomnomnomnomnom


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## hellocatastrophe




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## shanefrommaine

everyone likes socks, stockings, boots, etc. haha


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

for sure ^ ^ 

GM your pics rule and you pwn this thread but... try to stick the pics all in one post ass hat, you were a mod once... right?


----------



## GenericMind

I don't want to put the pictures in one post.


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## ChemicalSmiles

GenericMind said:


> I don't want to put the pictures in one post.



k, postwhore


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## donkeyPUNCH

if gm posted them all in one thread every time he'd only have 20k posts lol


----------



## His Name Is Frank

*For size:*


*NSFW*:


----------



## Noodle

*Mistress Barbara*


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

wrong threaddddd


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## Noodle

Mmmmm...


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## marissaaaaaa

grimble crumble said:


>



this is fucking so good. that's my kind of girl right there...


----------



## hellocatastrophe




----------



## 33Hz

marissaaaaaa said:


> this is fucking so good. that's my kind of girl right there...



That's a Front girl by the name of Lauren. Easily one of the hottest cover girls in England imo. Moar!


----------



## scubagirl200

wow


----------



## Keaton

scubagirl200 said:


> wow



Agreed she kinda reminds me of the girl from paramore
Hayley Williams? Idk but I'd swak attack her


----------



## Unbreakable




----------



## StayinAwake

^ and whom may this be?


----------



## Unbreakable

just some random hot girl


----------



## qwe




----------



## Noodle

That's a good hair color for you.


----------



## hamz

this thread.


----------



## 33Hz

grimble crumble said:


> holy fuck she is amazing. thanks for the name I just saw her on some random site



No problem, dude. Mellisa Clarke is pretty tasty as well.


----------



## fengtau

My first childhood crush...she killed herself when she was in her mid twenties.


----------



## Keaton

Nomnomnom Paz Vega


----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## Keaton

Slor, those are some winners for sure.


----------



## Kenickie

i used to have super high chucks
they ruled

i have a godsgirls account and am thinking of spamming this thread with tattooed ladies.

eta: why isn't this thread just all of the "best butt" contest entries by american apparel?


----------



## Kenickie

Kate, one of my favs (also, i have no idea if everyone else can see these images, if you can't tell me and i'll try to find some site that will let me host tits and twat)


----------



## slortaone

SPAM THReAD WITH TATTOOED LADIES, SERIOUSLY.


----------



## Unbreakable




----------



## BaybeX

^Serious?


----------



## That-Strange-Guy




----------



## marissaaaaaa

i'm not big on blondes but...


----------



## ladygagaboy




----------



## qwe

lol slay


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## watsons torment

lol @ slay... the hold the shirt over the adams apple fooled me for a second, oh and the penis.


----------



## Larr_E

ladygagaboy said:


>



Dude, really??? I was in this thread to jerk off. Thanks for killing my wood...


----------



## Kenickie

so my godsgirls images don't work, waaah 

i'll try to fix that


----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone

death to all ladyboys


----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## qwe

^is that bjork on the left, in the pic with 3 hoez?


----------



## Busty St Clare

Hot knickers. They would look great tossed into the corner of my bedroom.


----------



## GenericMind

Busty St Clare said:


> knickers



Reported for Racism tbh.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

I actually like that beastie boys shirt more...


----------



## GenericMind

Damn slortaone. That last post is pure win.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

fuck yeah slort!


----------



## Busty St Clare

donkeyPUNCH said:


> I actually like that beastie boys shirt more...



The homo thread is that way --------------------------------->


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## qwe

GenericMind said:


>


never thought i'd see miley's butt.  thanks gm


----------



## 33Hz

Susan Coffey's first ever nude shoot.


----------



## GenericMind

^Wow!


----------



## slortaone

i got so many pics for this thread i just cant be fucked posting em right now


----------



## slortaone

i love this girl


----------



## slortaone




----------



## GenericMind

Gawd now I'm horny. It's only like 9AM.


----------



## slortaone




----------



## GenericMind

MOTHERFUCKERi


----------



## slortaone

LOL these are dedicated to you GM, i got a feeling ull liek em :D


----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone

that's a wrap.


----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## rincewindrocks




----------



## fengtau




----------



## SWDRJuggalo

*these*



rincewindrocks said:


>



broads are all super hot except the one at the top that looks like axl rose without the dick, wonder if she did that on purpose


----------



## slortaone

SWDRJuggalo said:


> broads are all super hot except the one at the top that looks like axl rose without the dick, wonder if she did that on purpose



did you clowns work out how the fuck magents work yet


----------



## phenethylo J




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## kokomo

zomg who the fuck is she?


----------



## GenericMind

My future wife.


----------



## kokomo

ubercute!!1 definitely hit it, soft n slow


----------



## fengtau




----------



## waterfreak

slortaone said:


>



holy shit!!!


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## DamagedLemon

^So adorable. Any naked pics of her?



slortaone said:


>



I like the female body and all but tbh I checked out her makeup and her hair before I looked at her tits. I'm definitely straight, huh?


----------



## GenericMind

None that I could find.


----------



## qwe

GenericMind said:


>


yeah DL and I are going to take this girl to a hotel room.........

to do homework and read harry potter and stuff yaknow


----------



## DamagedLemon

^_^


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

love that chicks eyes!


----------



## qwe

they're just "^"'s dude


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

lol    .


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## ChemicalSmiles

ty GM, pure win


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## ChemicalSmiles

needs a shop tbh. funny expression is funny. + hoo hoo dilly ftw


----------



## Edvard Munch

You should've seen the weaving Betsy Ross could do in the bedroom.  I'm still seeing stars!  *Ba-bom, tsh!*  

Thank you, now if you would please exit the theater in an orderly fashion as you are all in violation of the fire code statutes.


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## His Name Is Frank

Edvard Munch said:


> You should've seen the weaving Betsy Ross could do in the bedroom.  I'm still seeing stars!  *Ba-bom, tsh!*
> 
> Thank you, now if you would please exit the theater in an orderly fashion as you are all in violation of the fire code statutes.



I said keep it tasteful, you idiot. Good Lord, man. You can see her neckline.


Now disappear for another year.


----------



## Greenstar420

*Yumm.*

Damn she is fine.


----------



## watsons torment




----------



## GenericMind

oh shi-


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## hellocatastrophe




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## hellocatastrophe




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## tribal girl

hellocatastrophe said:


>


----------



## phenethylo J




----------



## chugs

^ two things, the girl at the end is cheating and that dog is looking a bit confused.

pretty awesome they just fell into that formation considering the people in the background


----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## melange




----------



## ArcsAngles




----------



## ArcsAngles




----------



## Noodle




----------



## watsons torment

^ looks like a young version of godessLSD-XTC


----------



## Noodle

Ummm...






No


----------



## qwe

lol


----------



## carl

Noodle said:


> Ummm...
> 
> snip.jpg
> 
> No



agreed. doesn't look like she ever had a dick.


----------



## qwe

idk i can c a lil manliness in her face i think


----------



## Noodle

*NSFW*: 









*NSFW*:


----------



## qwe

her nipples are relatively large


----------



## Busty St Clare

*NSFW*:


----------



## LivingOnValium

*NSFW*:


----------



## axl blaze

ack... phen's pic reminds me too much of the Human Centipede


----------



## qwe

axl blaze said:


> ack... phen's pic reminds me too much of the Human Centipede


lolz


----------



## LivingOnValium

axl blaze said:


> ack... phen's pic reminds me too much of the Human Centipede


----------



## melange

my FUCKING dream girl: ERIN ANDREWS %)


----------



## qwe

*NSFW*:


----------



## alasdairm

erin andrews is hot but beadle is hotter:






alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

If we're talking about anchors, CNBC's Erin Burnett > all


----------



## melange

alasdairm said:


> erin andrews is hot but beadle is hotter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



I agree beadle is pretty hot, but no erin andrews


----------



## qwe

katie couric = milf


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## Mugz

Jenaveve Jolie - The hottest pornstar on the planet


----------



## qwe

idk..


----------



## ArcsAngles

watching 'She's Out Of My League'  and enjoying Alice Eve


----------



## ArcsAngles

i love her teeth



> watching 'She's Out Of My League'  and enjoying Alice Eve


----------



## qwe

that's quite interesting


----------



## slortaone




----------



## K12

slortaone said:


>



 ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^

meth legs


----------



## Sykoknot




----------



## GenericMind

Yum


----------



## AmorRoark

axl blaze said:


> ack... phen's pic reminds me too much of the Human Centipede



Cannot unsee.


----------



## ArcsAngles




----------



## DexterMeth

Olivia...running around with her 9mil; saving the world.


----------



## ArcsAngles

those eyes are emerald, elegant and gorgeous....love em.


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## qwe

itt gm foot fetish and rope fetish


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I'm going to leave this here.  Suffice  to say, it's worth watching.


----------



## Hypnotik1

GenericMind said:


> If we're talking about anchors, CNBC's Erin Burnett > all



No way dude.....Kiran Chetry pwnz.....


----------



## SkagKush

mugabe said:


> Jenaveve Jolie - The hottest pornstar on the planet



ya...i also dont no....hot for sure tho....

at least we know you have spanked it to her several hundred times...

lol just playin homie....


----------



## GenericMind

Don't ask me wtf is up with the starfish.


----------



## lonewolf13

wtf is up w/ the starfish?


----------



## GenericMind

Probably a makeshift dildo.


----------



## melange

In my eyes there is nothing sexier than a hot woman in scrubs







my fetish is probably why I have dated so many nurses(5)


----------



## marissaaaaaa

usually don't go for the big tittied blondes but...


----------



## Keaton

:0
I wanna  every part of her.


----------



## phenethylo J




----------



## Pillthrill

I either want either want to be Rachel Berry or fuck her.


----------



## SkagKush

^wow


----------



## slortaone

im gonna make this thread my bitch later


----------



## Rated E

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> I'm going to leave this here.  Suffice  to say, it's worth watching.



Seen this before. It's awesome.


----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## GenericMind

Holy shit this entire page is extremely edible.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

yeah i'm dying i need beautiful women to take my bitch virginity.
fuckkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## GenericMind

yeah i wanna lose my v card too


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## toenibbler

PG verson

High Cut Socks/Stockings/Blondes i dunno why


----------



## SkagKush

^ ya i love high socks or fish nets to.....

i dont no why, but its so hot.....


----------



## grimble crumble

had to put these in tags because of the size. she is supremely beautiful. pillow lips > everything


*NSFW*:


----------



## gloeek

Pillthrill said:


> I either want either want to be Rachel Berry or fuck her.



god i love her. i watch glee mostly for her. she's sexy as fuck.


----------



## grimble crumble




----------



## phenethylo J




----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## Keaton

i just passed out.
all the blood rushed to my pants and it happened so fast that i actually fainted...


----------



## RedThorn

I'd hit that!


----------



## slortaone




----------



## Larr_E

I'm in love with that 1st girl. God that is the perfect woman. The 2nd girl looks just like my cousin. Yes, she's very pretty and no you can't fuck her...




BA said:


>


----------



## brothermarcus




----------



## Greenstar420

*delicious*

She does not seem to be the brightest girl out there but, who cares??!  she is fine!


----------



## BA

*From the best site for pics like the ones in this thread: 
http://nsfwarchive.com/*


----------



## BA




----------



## RedThorn

nomnomnomnom


----------



## melange

slortaone said:


>



I love hot dressed up work bitches


----------



## Keaton

This thread gets me so hard.....


----------



## slortaone

melange said:


> I love hot dressed up work bitches



indeed
the best


----------



## melange




----------



## Noodle

>



yes please


----------



## Bill

^ Seconded

Dem hips.


----------



## Noodle

I want to dart my tongue all over, around, and in her lips.


----------



## panic in paradise

um...
haha, the picture i brought,,, is affective in its own way, yeah.

btw, what's up with all the dime size nipples?!?
augmentation? oh yeah...






^
Anna Karina, Scarlet Johanson lost my interest.
 back to original classic beauty, and brunette >


----------



## SkagKush

i see anus


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

dont we all... i love this thread


----------



## Noodle




----------



## fengtau

^^ Yum!

Bird York is also mighty fine.


----------



## EbowTheLetter




----------



## doris delay

^^ Anna Karina is so beautiful!


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## EbowTheLetter

Covering a trap imo


----------



## GenericMind

I'd hit shim.


----------



## EbowTheLetter




----------



## fengtau

Pamela David


----------



## CherryPoppinz

generic mind your bandwidth has exceeded...


----------



## SkagKush

grimble crumble said:


> same shoot



wow.....

this is the chick from that movie with chloe.....where she is a high class escort??.......

wow....


----------



## GenericMind

CherryPoppinz said:


> generic mind your bandwidth has exceeded...


----------



## Sentience

I was 'close friends' with this girl in highschool when we were just 14. Of course she lied about her name and most other things. 






This one is less tasteful, so I will just post it as a link.

http://www.tffilms.com/images/PORNSTAR HOME/PORNSTAR PAGE PICS/BRUNETTES/luna lane 19.jpg

I sort of think it was me and my friends fault, partially, how she turned out.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

This pic isnt really tasteful, but she is really hot and I had to post it.


----------



## kytnism

i think her vagina said a word.

...kytnism...


----------



## Sentience

Same girl. We almost dated officially after a random hookup. However, I ended up dating the girl I am still dating today.






http://api.ning.com/files/VMPcyRt3q...wsAqDmGdWw32BF-npkJtJu8ERgLe/valentine539.jpg


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Antonia Thomas.


----------



## DexterMeth

Pamela David, holy shit.



Sentience said:


> What did I do wrong?



You fell in love.


----------



## That-Strange-Guy

[take it to the dude thread please]


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## Sentience

I think somebody edited my post and added "what did I do wrong"? Either that or I am losing my mind, which is likely.


----------



## DexterMeth

What is that VS model's name again marissa?


----------



## lonewolf13

adrian lima


----------



## DexterMeth

sick thanks

I tried using this "take a photo" search option on a google phone app but it wouldn't let me click on the result.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

adriana lima*


----------



## DexterMeth

^ya I noticed that too when I found her


----------



## RedThorn

NOICE!


----------



## fengtau

Kelly Hu!


----------



## RedThorn

Gawd she is fkin sexxxxy...


----------



## marissaaaaaa

why helloooo there


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

face down ass UP


----------



## DexterMeth

RedThorn said:


> NOICE!



That's freakin awesome.


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## DexterMeth

Chick almost looks a little asian


----------



## phenethylo J




----------



## marissaaaaaa

that poor woman


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

in the first pic... i was like... marissaaaaa?


----------



## marissaaaaaa

nah b my ass is nicer


----------



## phenethylo J

that it is


----------



## DexterMeth

ChemicalSmiles said:


> in the first pic... i was like... marissaaaaa?



LOL, you weren't kidding.


----------



## slortaone

marissaaaaaa said:


> nah b my ass is nicer



 indeed it is 

but yo, whats with the three fucking idiots walking away from the naked girl in the second pic?
what kind of faggotry filled backward ass country is this?


----------



## Sentience

Maybe they were gay or didnt want to be on camera?


----------



## Fawkes

going a little unconventional here... a knocked-up Miranda Kerr


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

DexterMeth said:


> LOL, you weren't kidding.



i srsly wasnt  %)


----------



## fengtau




----------



## qwe

hey wat feng tau mean

wo chang chang chi mei guo ren.


----------



## DexterMeth

wow, that chick has a nice necklace


----------



## Sentience

Anything bigger than a C or D is overkill....not that they cant be attractive, just that a C cup is perfectly sufficient, or even a B cup if you are slender with a flat stomach and nice legs.

I dont really go crazy over gigantic tits. I would much rather see a pretty face and a fit backside.


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## ThizzMon$teR




----------



## Larr_E

Damn that face is soo cute. Who is she???


----------



## undead




----------



## ThizzMon$teR

Larr_E said:


> Damn that face is soo cute. Who is she???



Brianna Frost


----------



## fengtau




----------



## fengtau




----------



## Kenickie

fengtau has a thing for sisters apparently


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## fengtau

Kenikie...your images does not show and do you have any sisters?


----------



## Kenickie

my images no show up?


----------



## Kenickie

fengtau said:


> Kenikie...your images does not show and do you have any sisters?



i have two sisters


----------



## Fawkes

new Marc Jacobs skin cancer awareness campaign - Marisa Miller is so nomz!


----------



## GenericMind

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## StayinAwake

fengtau said:


>



I take it you like the Dash's:


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## fengtau

Kenickie said:


> my images no show up?



No...none of your picture showed.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

mmm on dat last one GM.
mm mmm mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## fengtau

Repost for super hotness!


----------



## TALLY 2.0




----------



## fengtau




----------



## Larr_E

^^^yes!!!^^^


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## Volundr

Got quite a good collection growing lol.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Volundr said:


> Got quite a good collection growing lol.



Is that a booger on the bottom of her right titty?


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## phenethylo J

*NSFW*:


----------



## GenericMind

^GTFO with that shit


----------



## Larr_E

^^^You're an asshole^^^

EDIT: Obviously meant for phenethylo J. GM poat decent pics inspite of his sexual handicap...


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## qwe

+gm+


----------



## That-Strange-Guy




----------



## waterfreak

genericmind said:


> ^gtfo with that shit



this!!!


----------



## D's

i found this one.... she's pretty..





wow i have such a boner....










ok i gotta take a cold shower after that shit.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

is that your gf or a joke


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Can't it be both? 

OHHHHH!


----------



## SkagKush

^ hahahahaha


----------



## ricardo08

http://elwoodmodel.tumblr.com/

Friend of mines portfolio. She's stunning. Check it out.


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## melange

future wife 

future baby mama


----------



## ego_loss

Continuing with Kenickie's GodsGirl theme...


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## ego_loss




----------



## ego_loss




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## Keaton

GenericMind said:


>



Awesome pic

She looks kinds like Mila Kunis


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## EbowTheLetter

scoliosis imo


----------



## GenericMind

I'd happily twist that bitch up.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Fuck her back straight


----------



## GenericMind

You just gave me a brilliant idea for a new startup business.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

GenericMind said:


> You just gave me a brilliant idea for a new startup business.




*NSFW*:


----------



## GenericMind

bahahahahahaha


----------



## Kenickie

Sasha Grey as Lolita in Playboy


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

is that lady gaga ?


----------



## tribal girl

If it was Lady Gaga she'd have a lobster on her head or somethin'.


----------



## Kenickie

ninjadanslarbretabar said:


> is that lady gaga ?



why are you on the internet if you can't read AND you don't watch porn?


----------



## tribal girl

He's Canadian, leave him alone.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

sorry  ill go to haiti to meet some of my mexican homies n learn2read-n-porn


----------



## Larr_E

GenericMind said:


>



I would marry this girl!!!!!!!


----------



## modern buddha

Larr_E said:


> I would marry this girl!!!!!!!



I wouldn't ... because I can't.  Hahaha.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

Kenickie said:


> Sasha Grey as Lolita in Playboy



sasha grey is awesome. i don't even like watch porn but i  her. i think i'm gunna spice up this christmas now


----------



## axl blaze

woah, she's fiiiine. don't really watch that much porn, but I would for her

it's nice to see Playboy getting away from their usual big tittied bimbo type. don't get me wrong, that's all good, but it's nice to see something interesting


----------



## modern buddha

Hair down there ftw! I love this thread.


----------



## Riklet

She's pretty beautiful, but since we're talkin tasteful...

Helena Christensen.  Merry Christmas


----------



## shikidala

Milla Jovovich, she oozes so much god damn sexiness.


----------



## guineaPig

GenericMind said:


>



Haven't even had this phone for 12 hours and I'm already jacking off to pictures on it....
*sigh* the shit I put up with.


----------



## fengtau

Larr_E said:


> I would marry this girl!!!!!!!



I like you Larr_E cause you have totally different taste than I do.  That's good cause when we go out we won't fight for the same woman.


----------



## Larr_E

Not true... I think your wife is hot...


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## lonewolf13

still has it going on.


----------



## Lane




----------



## Bill

moar


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## TALLY 2.0

GenericMind said:


>



Gooood GOD that bitch has a fat fuckin pussy. Thats wat a pussy should look like.


----------



## RedThorn

GM you ain't short of pics are you


EDIT:


----------



## Larr_E

GenericMind said:


>



Is that legal? I mean, I don't care. I'd fuck her either way but i'm just curious...


----------



## GenericMind

Yes.


----------



## modern buddha

GM, I heard you like redheads! Here you go, my friend!


----------



## DexterMeth

TALLY 2.0 said:


> Gooood GOD that bitch has a fat fuckin pussy. Thats wat a pussy should look like.



Marissa


----------



## GenericMind

I like all-heads, but thanks Simply. That one's nice.


----------



## DexterMeth

I've seen those panties more than once now


----------



## Pillthrill

GenericMind said:


>



omg this girl is AMAZING!!
want, want want!


----------



## DexterMeth

I would pay to see you dike out with her tbh


----------



## guineaPig

Just because this thread lacks emma


----------



## DexterMeth

And it still does unfortunately


----------



## Keaton

DexterMeth said:


> And it still does unfortunately







i got this



and a lil bit of Penelope couldnt hurt either.


----------



## Medi57

emma?







and this..




also..


----------



## Keaton

wonderful post


----------



## Pillthrill

DexterMeth said:


> I would pay to see you dike out with her tbh



yup yup, totally wouldn't give a fuck either... LOL


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Bill said:


> moar



Excellent link Bill :D


----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## guineaPig

guineaPig said:


> Just because this thread lacks emma





DexterMeth said:


> And it still does unfortunately



Took a shot at fixing it. If this doesn't work, I give up trying to post pics from my phone lol


----------



## marissaaaaaa

gP, would you still beat?














this is what i meant when i asked you if you liked her haircut not too long ago...


----------



## DexterMeth

nice like ice


----------



## guineaPig

Hmmm ....... I'm gonna have to think about it.
I guess I preferred her with longer hair, but a goddess is what she is.

I'd still smash for sure.


----------



## DexterMeth

She'll grow it again


----------



## melange

I somehow need to become a host of sportscenter so I can get my hollar on


----------



## DexterMeth

:DDamn, look how cute she is with that macbook


----------



## bagochina

I usually get tired of seein' girls that look her, ya know shit.

peace.
seedless


----------



## melange

I know

she is adorable, so much that I'll let her love for mac slide


----------



## melange

lindsay soto(nfl network) is fucking fine too


----------



## DexterMeth

^Now THAT hick is a total dirty slut.  
-----
Looks like my ex actually ...not her, the sports center chick.


----------



## phenethylo J




----------



## gloeek




----------



## Keaton

gloeek said:


>



shes just... gorgeous.


----------



## DexterMeth

She's really cool too.  The kind of girl you want to shoot dope with :D


----------



## marissaaaaaa

^love herrr.

i've been updating my hot women folder this break lolzzzz. i have a lot to share~ here's someee


----------



## gloeek




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## ChemicalSmiles

gloeek said:


>



glo glo!

MY GAWD! What a fine specimen


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## Bill

^ I bet she's supar kinky


----------



## melange




----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Who is this? She looks familiar.


----------



## Larr_E

Don't know but she's fucking adorable. I'd like to do some babysitter/molesting role play with her...


----------



## DexterMeth

slortaone said:


>



Damn.  Wtf is that?


----------



## melange

I don't know


not blonde enough


----------



## DexterMeth

That's cool.  I'll take her imo


----------



## DexterMeth

HAHA

Oh you guise.  Child rape is so funny


----------



## marissaaaaaa

mmm


----------



## slortaone

DexterMeth said:


> HAHA
> 
> Oh you guise.  Child rape is so funny


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

marissaaaaaa said:


> mmm



Slurp!


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates




----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates




----------



## melange




----------



## ChemicalSmiles

wat  . ?


----------



## Larr_E

I'm not a Sasha Grey fan but I do admire a woman that rocks a little hair these days. Too many women are going bald...


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

Larr_E said:


> I'm not a Sasha Grey fan but I do admire a woman that rocks a little hair these days. Too many women are going bald...



I think it depends on how it complements the woman's parts/overall body type  
Some women look better shaved, some women look better with some fur. Some can rock either in magnificent vaginal glory.   

Although I don't have a preference, I think it was wonderful of Sasha to go for the giant bush on Entourage. People should be able to do whatever they please with their parts, and simply leave it at that.


----------



## DexterMeth

The girl at the very top (on slort's post) looks like Fairnymph


----------



## marissaaaaaa

i love sasha. and i agree on the hair thangg. i only shave down to the slit, sort of like around the lips/opening, and the taint and ass.trim the rest. kinda like hers there. hell yeahhhh~ i only watch her porn. like actually. i think cause she sort of looks like me bodywise and with the coloring and she has the bawlz to do stuff i would be afraid to do. 

here's some moreee penthouse picturesss. love these


----------



## DexterMeth

nice


----------



## marissaaaaaa

marissaaaaaa said:


> i love sasha. and i agree on the hair thangg. i only shave down to the slit, sort of like around the lips/opening, and the taint and ass.trim the rest. kinda like hers there. hell yeahhhh~ i only watch her porn. like actually. i think cause she sort of looks like me bodywise and with the coloring and she has the bawlz to do stuff i would be afraid to do.
> 
> here's some moreee penthouse picturesss. love these



quoting this cause it was the last post on the page and that pisses me off


----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## EbowTheLetter

I don't know why that makes me laugh but it does!


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## marissaaaaaa

ack blondes


----------



## GenericMind

I prefer dark hair myself, but come on, she's hot. Don't hate.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

i don't like her boobies or her hair it's too much i'm really picky and judgmental on my fellow vagina bearers


----------



## GenericMind

Her pussy looks really tasty tho.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

yah that's the only thing i like. and her face. but that fucking hair and torpedo boobs kill me



if she was a ginger without a botched boob job it would be much better imo


----------



## slortaone




----------



## marissaaaaaa

omg the one on the left...


----------



## melange

marissaaaaaa said:


> omg the one on the left...



agreed, I would totally smash


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

OMG girl crush.


----------



## Keaton

:d


----------



## DamagedLemon

Sasha Grey has nice eyebrows.


----------



## quiet roar

And boobs similar to yours, DL.


COTB: Really? She kind of meh, imo.


----------



## Samadhi

That girl looks like Miley Cyrus. (ew)


----------



## GenericMind

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> OMG girl crush.



mmmmm I bet her downstairs is purty.


----------



## NeuroDaemon

Brunettes ...






Neuro


----------



## NeuroDaemon

Or redhead ?






Neuro


----------



## NeuroDaemon

Or ...






Neuro


----------



## NeuroDaemon

Neuro


----------



## NeuroDaemon

Neuro


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Why, shouldn't I post this?


----------



## D's

{I should have bumped the erin insurance thread]


----------



## Pillthrill

hmm does someone have anime on the brain...






DL??!


----------



## Blue_Phlame

^ her boobs are bigger than DL's


----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## D's

she's in college rite??


----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## D's

so tru


----------



## Blue_Phlame

I think real life just got real.


----------



## Pillthrill

I hope at some point I'll be able to do some shots of me that look like this. I love the kawaii anime look! I'm just not Japanese!


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Come down to the L.A area this summer, there's going to be a con. Me and 2 other girls are getting a hotel room, and we still have room for 2 or 3 more.


----------



## Pillthrill

Dude, I've been wanting to go to a con. 
Can't afford tickets and a stay in L.A. tho.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

wtf happened here lol


----------



## DamagedLemon

^ This

No shit her boobs are bigger than mine she's cartoon lol!
Oh Blue Fire, you and your cons.


----------



## LivingOnValium

Pillthrill said:


>


----------



## GenericMind

WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED TO MY THREADi


----------



## slortaone




----------



## mikehunt

marissaaaaaa said:


> mmm




she's bringing the bush back into sytle! nice!


----------



## scubagirl200

^that ain't a bush imo. it's like a prairie or a grassland.


----------



## D's




----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## GenericMind

Dude this isn't the fucking cartoon thread.


----------



## Skyie




----------



## Keaton




----------



## DamagedLemon

So pretty. Who is she?


----------



## Keaton

the first two are emmanuel chirqui 
second girl is eliza dushku 
and the final one is selena gomez.
all three are melt-your-heart gorgeous


----------



## DamagedLemon

Emmanuel Chirqui  
Gonna spend the next few minutes looking at pictures of her on google. So beautiful.

Kristin Kreuk


----------



## Keaton

omnomnom
what a great thing to see right before i go to work..
car is gonna be a stick shift nao....


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## GodandLove

Pillthrill said:


> I hope at some point I'll be able to do some shots of me that look like this. I love the kawaii anime look! I'm just not Japanese!



Now that's what Daddy Like!


----------



## Bardeaux

slortaone said:


>



i don't normally go for too many tattoos, but h'awt damn.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

MikeOekiM said:


>



amanda eats wookie

a long long time ago


_imo_


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

not enough salve leia in there imo


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

So?


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

ghostandthedarknes said:


> So?



so please do better


----------



## scubagirl200




----------



## pharmakos

wow

dat profile


----------



## wezface

I have a thing for brunettes.  gah gah gah


----------



## foolsgold




----------



## Smoky




----------



## DrinksWithEvil

foolsgold said:


>



Yusss


----------



## Erikmen

She´s beautiful.


----------



## foolsgold

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Yusss





Erikmen said:


> She´s beautiful.



to right


----------



## foolsgold




----------



## Waffle Sock




----------



## foolsgold

^ tasty


----------



## Waffle Sock

Keaton said:


>


Marriage material imo. Especially if she's South American.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

foolsgold said:


>


I'm stilll in love what's her name


----------



## LosBlancos




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## DrinksWithEvil

foolsgold said:


>


Ugh perfect


----------



## neversickanymore

IDK, something about her.


----------



## Waffle Sock

Blue_Phlame said:


>


Unexpected boner achieved

This is hot for so many reasons

*Head explodes*


----------



## neversickanymore

*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*: 





LosBlancos said:


>



*VOMIT *


----------



## LosBlancos




----------



## Droppersneck

LosBlancos said:


>



By posting dudes you are making your self look obvious imo


----------



## LosBlancos

Droppersneck said:


> By posting dudes you are making your self look obvious imo



Don't lie your fuck them Droppers.


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## GodandLove

LosBlancos said:


>



So, I see the rumors are true. You do fancy transgenders. Hmmmmmmm Things just got interesting.

Are you thinkin what I'm thinkin?


----------



## Erikmen

Silicone?


----------



## neversickanymore

GodandLove said:


> So, I see the rumors are true. You do fancy transgenders. Hmmmmmmm Things just got interesting.
> 
> Are you thinkin what I'm thinkin?



Your both going to buy eachother breast implants for christmas and shack up for the long haul?   Good thinking!!


----------

